# Unhappy VW Owner.......



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

Here is the Letter I sent Volkswagen's headquaters in Michigan. 
Attention: Volkswagen Customer Care
I bought my 2007 Volkswagen Jetta in April of 07’ at Fred Beans Volkswagen of Devon 315 W. Lancaster Avenue Devon, PA 19333. After the first 2,000 miles I started experiencing some problems. 
3,000-mile service 
First annoying problem was the sunroof shade. It almost sounds like there is a little pebble or plastic washer bouncing around making a rattle noise and there is vibration coming from the console. Extremely irritating on long drives! So when I brought my Jetta in for her first oil change at 2700 miles, the service manager said the tech adjusted and lubricated the sunroof track and it fixed the problem. Wrong! When I picked up my car later that day, I was not even 5 minutes down the road when the sunroof started making the same noise. I also have a problem with Volkswagen’s loyalty to their customers. Is it that detrimental to the company’s budget to give a customer a loaner while their car is being serviced and checked for a possible manufacture defect? One would think not! Instead they charge you $25 a day to rent one. There were some other noise issues but the service tech blamed it on my hockey sticks in the back seat and the keys that were in my glove box. I don’t agree because I removed those items and still experience the same problems. Not a very good impression for Volkswagen on my first service check up. 
5,000-mile service 
From 2700 miles to about 4000 miles the sunroof continued to exasperate me to no end and I also recognized some more issues with the Jetta. Aside from the sunroof shade rattle I started experiencing a whistle noise coming from the passenger side of the dashboard, the brakes started squeaking, the suspension started making a strange creaking noise when I went over bumps, the trunk shocks do not work very well when I pop the trunk, and still some vibration from the console. So I bring the car in for service (01/28/2008) and the service manager takes a ride with me to identify the problems. Right off the bat she hears the whistling noise and thinks it might be the blower motor under the dash. As for the trunk, sunroof shade, suspension, and brakes she would compare it with another Jetta on the lot. In order for me to get to work I had to rent a car from the dealership because my office is too far for the shuttle to drop me off and pick me up. As I expressed before, I’m not happy about that, so to accommodate me, the dealer paid half of the cost, so I still had to pay $12.50 for the rental. 
I get a phone call from the service manager, she said that the technician cleaned out the pollen filter area of some leafs and debris and took my car on a 28 mile joy ride to determine that the noise had gone away. The service manager then stated that the whistle was gone and all of the other problems are “Normal” for the 2007 Volkswagen Jetta. Come on people, this is a brand new car! It should not have these imperfections. Had I known that before hand, I would have taken my business somewhere else and bought a car. 
I find it absolutely unacceptable for a service manager to just ******* off not once but twice for a rattle in the sunroof shade and tell me “ Oh, it’s normal.” To make things worse the service manager told me that in order to check the breaks for any abnormal wear (which should be included under warranty according to the warranty manual in the car) they wanted an additional $36 to have a tech check if there is a problem. I was informed that after they checked the car that it is “normal” for the breaks to squeak. I think that is absurd, it is a BRAND NEW CAR, brakes should not squeak! If they do then it should be fixed under warranty.
The final straw that led me to write this letter to explain my dissatisfaction with Volkswagen was after I picked my car. I drove 45 minutes to the dealership in rush hour traffic after work to get my car. I returned the rental car that I had to pay for picked up my Jetta. No sooner then 10 minutes into my ride home with my so-called problem free Jetta, I hear the same whistling noise. So I guess whatever they did, did not fix the problem. I waited till I got home to call the dealership just incase it would go away. Well, that wasn’t the case; it made the noise off and on several times throughout my journey home along with the sunroof rattling and suspension squeaking. To make matters worse, when I got into the car the next morning I noticed grease marks on both the driver and passenger seats. 
The very next day (1/29/2008) I called the service department and explained what was going on with the car, their response was “ you have to bring the car in and take a service tech with you so that they could identify the problem.” They also said they would clean the grease off the seats that their irresponsible service tech left behind. Only problem is, I still need a vehicle to get back and forth to work and I refuse to pay for another rental when these problems should have been fixed the first time around. 
Instead of wasting my time and gas, I thought that I would give Volkswagen a chance and see if the problem persists over the next day or so before I bring it back. Sure enough, I’m driving into work (1/31/08) and the whistle noise is loud and clear. I’m hesitant to call the service manager right now because I’m so angry. 
I am entirely fed up with Volkswagen’s service and odious logic to explain the problems with the car and since this is only the second service interval, I can only imagine what the 10,000 mile service will be like if I keep the car long enough! 
My question now is Volkswagen going do for me?


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

Another dealer?


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Mehr_PSI)*

It's not just the dealer, it is the car and the dealer that I'm pissed of at.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

why not test all the crash safety equipment by doing a high speed run into the showroom?? that would get some attention! I have not had a thing to complain about with my "07, now at 26K. I've been where you are in the past. after exhausting all channels through VW, enlist the aid of your state consumer protection office, every state has one. Do you know any attorneys? get one to write a letter on your behalf to VW of America, they do not like bad publicity. also check to see if any of your local TV stations have a consumer advocate type of reporter, most do. good luck, it takes perseverance to win out over these folks....


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (whatsyourbeef)*

Wow that sounds like a good idea......I'll look that info up. I was also told that if I have a problem that is documented more than 3 times, I can file for Lemon Law, so that might be another route to presue. 
I'll keep you updated on what happens. Thanks for you input.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

OP, while I'm not saying you don't potentially have some annoyances here, don't you think you're over reacting just a touch?
Before all this fuss I'd just go see another dealer and explain what's going on to them. Maybe they can do a better job. 
I understand that I am more tolerant to rattles and sqeaks than some others, granted I came from a modded offroad rig that made all bunch of noises but still...
Your problems seem minor and it's shouldn't be a reason to be an unhappy VW owner. There could have been bigger issues.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (AHTOXA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHTOXA* »_OP, while I'm not saying you don't potentially have some annoyances here, don't you think you're over reacting just a touch?
Before all this fuss I'd just go see another dealer and explain what's going on to them. Maybe they can do a better job. 
I understand that I am more tolerant to rattles and sqeaks than some others, granted I came from a modded offroad rig that made all bunch of noises but still...
Your problems seem minor and it's shouldn't be a reason to be an unhappy VW owner. There could have been bigger issues. 

I'd definitely agree that you should take it to another dealer. These issues (while very annoying and unacceptable) are minor and with a competent service team, should be taken care of quickly and with no money out of your pocket. I know how you feel. Those service managers can be pretty thick and illogical sometimes.
Good luck!


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (AHTOXA)*

Okay....maybe just a bit. And I understand what your saying. When i was in high school I drove a 1990 mustang GT. There were plenty of rattle's and squeaks. But my emphasis in the letter is that I bought a brand new car with litterly 5 miles on the odometer and I think it's not unreasonable to expect a perfect car without any problems. 
To seal my case, and i know this is kind of weird, but my girlfriend bought the same car on the same day, just a different color. Her car runs perfect without any squeaks or rattle's, whistle noises, suspension creaks, trunk pops right up. It even feels like it has more pep! 
I'm not lashing out at you, I'm just very irritated with the situation I'm in so i thought I'd get my story out on the forum to get some input.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

Lemon law isn't as easy as it sounds. I work at a Chevy dealer. And trust me a car company will do anything rather then have a car labeled a lemon being right away it cuts the value of the car in half. But it also has to be a driveablity issue and/or safety related. Not for some rattles and whistles. But do what I did, Lay down a burnout out of the shop and past the showroom.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Platinumwolf* »_
To seal my case, and i know this is kind of weird, but my girlfriend bought the same car on the same day, just a different color. Her car runs perfect without any squeaks or rattle's, whistle noises, suspension creaks, trunk pops right up. It even feels like it has more pep! 


Maybe your car was built on a Friday...?








I dont think you're asking too much by wanting a squeek free car--but do try a different dealer to see if they are more cooperative. Some dealership service centers are, well...just lazy.


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (vw93to85)*

I hear ya, my Dad had a lemon about 8 years ago. He had to go through so much crap and it took a really long time, but he did eventually get 95% of his money back.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

So wait, instead of calling the customer care number at VWoA, you wrote them a letter? Don't you think you would get faster service if you made a call and they opened a file for your complaints immediately. I'm not sure I would rely on a letter to get to the correct people. 
I agree with some of the others, I think you are overreacting a bit. Actually more than a bit. I can see your frustration over the rattling, but let's be honest here, it seems like your car hasn't actually broken on you. It's all very minor stuff. And guess what, I also bought my car from Fred Beans and overall, they've been very good. Yes, I had a rattle or two or three and I don't even have a sunroof. And yes, it took a couple of tries for them to get it right and one of the rattles they never did fix properly. But to be honest, it's just not that annoying. And about the rental/loaner issue, why would VW care? RENTAL/LOANER CARS ARE A DEALER ONLY POLICY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to have Beans give me a loaner but guess what, I bought a VW, not an Audi! I didn't buy a lexus either. If you went to a toyota dealer with a corolla, do you think every dealer would give you a loaner car? I don't. You bought a 17-20k car, get over it. And I can tell you, if you are nice to those guys in the service department, they will take care of you. I needed the intake motor flap replaced on my car. They gave me a FREE passat loaner to drive around in for weeks because the part was back ordered. Which isn't to say I get this treatment all the time, but I have had it a number of times. I did start out paying the 25.00 rental and recently, they just started giving me rentals for the half off deal you got after what appears to be some bitching. 
I never understood why some people get so worked up over rattles. They suck and in some circumstances, they are annoying. Like others have said, go to another dealer if it bothers you that much. I have dealt with Garnet (not on the service side, just purchase and parts) and they were also good.


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (6cylVWguy)*

Okay tough guy, take it easy. You obviously have some sort of connection to the dealership…………which is fine! I guess they need someone to come to their defense in this post.
So let me clear a few things up for you so you better understand where I’m coming from and if you are capable of thinking with an open mind you just might understand …..
I did call customer care and voice my issue with the car. I also sent the letter because I figured if the telephone conversation did not have an impact, then maybe something in writing might help. 
If you read correctly I agreed somewhat with a fellow vortex members. Yes, I may have over reacted a bit with my initial post out of pure frustration. NO, the car has not broken down and it is minor stuff, but it is a BRAND NEW CAR!! It should be perfect. I don’t care whether it’s a YUGO or a Bentley if you buy it new it should be perfect! So what does my future hold as a VW owner if the Minor annoyances’ are not fixed and it’s only been a few months since I owned the car??? Is the car going to break? Am I going to have even more MINOR things go wrong? 
I must add that the buying process went extremely well, the sales manager and rep that I dealt with were awesome. They gave me a great deal on my car and had it ready within 24hrs, so I will give the dealership and sales rep credit on that. But that is not the issue nor was it the reason for my letter. 
I am being honest when I say that the MINOR discrepancies I am experiencing are really annoying. My first long trip with the car was to myrtle beach, for 11hrs down and 13hrs home (traffic) all I heard was a rattle from the sunroof shade! You said that they still haven’t fixed a minor rattle properly in your car, well if you bought it used then I would understand, but if its new, then that’s just stupid to just deal with it instead of getting it fixed. 
Your right, VW does not care if I get a loaner car from the dealer. I later found out that it is up to the dealership as to who they will comp a loaner car for not Volkswagen of America. I know I didn’t buy and Audi, Lexus or a Toyota. I bought what I was led to believe is a fine tuned solid piece of German engineering from a dealership that stands buy it’s exceptional service. What does price of the car have to do with customer service? Shouldn’t it all be the same? I know someone that bought the smallest, cheapest Mercedes-Benz you could buy and the dealership still picks the car up for oil changes and drops off a loaner and brings the car back when it’s finished. Okay, I know Mercedes and VW are like apples and oranges, but they are in the same food group, they are fine German cars, just on a different scale. My point is if they are checking for a possible manufacture defect and taking time out of my day, the least they could do is give me a loaner car. I know they are not going to pick it up at my house and drop it off when their done for a simple oil change. I know your probably thinking “well why don’t’ I just buy a Mercedes” well it’s not quite in my budget, that’s why I chose VW for 20k. I’m very glad they gave you a passat to drive around while your car was being fixed, but they didn’t’ do it for me…… I’ve also been more that cooperative with the service department. I have not raised my voice or have I spoke to them in any demoralizing way. I simply want my car fixed properly so I can enjoy my brand new car. 
Furthermore, what about the grease on my seats that their service techs left behind? Is it because I bought a 20k car? Shouldn’t they cover the seats before they go climbing around the interior? 
To help you understand why I got so worked up over rattles is because I brought it to the service departments attention more than once and it was not fixed. I started experiencing more MINOR issue which led me to take the action of contacting Volkswagen of America directly. 
Why haven’t I brought it to another dealer yet? Because Susan, the manager or the customer service department of Volkswagen of America spoke to the service manager of Fred Beans and they would like to give it another shot. After this I will no longer bring it there for ANY service!
I hope you were able to understand a bit more of where I’m coming from.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

If you read a lot of the stuff around the vortex, you'll realize that a lot of these symptoms are pretty typical.


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (esp)*

i say turn up the radio...ignorance is bliss..


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i was a little annoyed last year when i bought my volkswagen by a couple of rattles. One was annoying but only at highway speeds, and on long commutes cross state, turned out to be a torx screw on the door panel, i tightened it, and away i went. Had the trunk latch issues last/this winter, dealer just fixed that the other day, and it's working fine now in the cold weather, had a clip break on my defroster vent, they fixed that one too. Besides those things, no issues. But....
I was noticing that your issues have been happening in january, and in PA. I noticed this winter that my car would make a creaking noise from the suspension when going over bumps (not all the time, but when i'd first start driving) and the colder it'd get, the louder the creaks were....just seems like a nature of my cars shocks, didn't worry about it, as it doesn't do it when it's not "cold" outside. The trunk not popping when it's cold is pretty normal also, because of the gas struts that will have a lower "pressure" during the winter time than they will during warmer weather. I'll bet you by spring, you trunk will fly into the air when popped, but next winter, it'll probably just hang out a 1/4 in. above the rear deck. My brakes began making a little noise during the first few minutes of driving, but i chuck that up to moisture on the rotors overnight which causes them to get surface rust, after a few minutes of driving, rust wears off, brakes are quiet again, i do check the rear pads (as they're lower than the fronts) every once in a while to ensure they're not actually down to metal (don't wanna replace rotors too) but no issues there so far. 
I've noticed some strange dash noises as well, i can hear my blower fan when it's cold and first starts working, but it normally goes away, if yours is noisy, that might be a fan on the way out, but i do hear flapper motors in the dash, assuming it was for temperature modulation, i find it annoying, but, i can deal with it, as i don't think it's not working right. Best of luck in finding a good dealer, and getting your symptoms solved.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Platinumwolf* »_
Your right, VW does not care if I get a loaner car from the dealer. I later found out that it is up to the dealership as to who they will comp a loaner car for not Volkswagen of America. I know I didn’t buy and Audi, Lexus or a Toyota. I bought what I was led to believe is a fine tuned solid piece of German engineering from a dealership that stands buy it’s exceptional service. What does price of the car have to do with customer service? Shouldn’t it all be the same? I know someone that bought the smallest, cheapest Mercedes-Benz you could buy and the dealership still picks the car up for oil changes and drops off a loaner and brings the car back when it’s finished. 
 You aren't talking about customer service when you bitch about the lack of a loaner car. You are talking about what essentially comes down to money. Your friend with the benz got that perk because he bought a benz. Period. He paid quite a bit more than the car is actually worth IMO (at least based on what the window sticker would say) because part of the ownership experience is the service experience. Nothing comes for free. If you think you should have the same dealership experience as the owner of premium car, then you're simply being unreasonable. Let's talk about all the 40k+ cars that benz sells! They can afford to spread the love around when someone buys a base model C class. You're talking about VW, a company that relies on cars that sell under 25k. And VW isn't a volume player in the US, so they have to do more with less. Which makes it up to the dealer. I agree, it would be great if we all got treated like we bought a lexus, but lexus treatment costs money. You think they treat you like that because only nice guys work at the high end dealers? As far as the German engineering comment goes, that's kind of funny. German cars of late aren't exactly known for their solid reliability. If you equate solid german engineering with lack of rattles or lack of simply stupid problems, you shouldn't drive any German car. They are all filled with stupid little problems. If you associate German engineering with the way the car feels when you drive it, then you definitely made the right choice. There is no free lunch in this world, my friend. 


_Quote »_ Okay, I know Mercedes and VW are like apples and oranges, but they are in the same food group, they are fine German cars, just on a different scale. My point is if they are checking for a possible manufacture defect and taking time out of my day, the least they could do is give me a loaner car. I know they are not going to pick it up at my house and drop it off when their done for a simple oil change. I know your probably thinking “well why don’t’ I just buy a Mercedes” well it’s not quite in my budget, that’s why I chose VW for 20k. I’m very glad they gave you a passat to drive around while your car was being fixed, but they didn’t’ do it for me…… I’ve also been more that cooperative with the service department. I have not raised my voice or have I spoke to them in any demoralizing way. I simply want my car fixed properly so I can enjoy my brand new car. 
 How are mercedes and VW in the same food group? The only vehicles that may compete directly would be the t-reg and ML class SUV. VW competes directly with all the basic manufacturers out there: Ford, toyota, nissan, mazda, Chevy, etc. They do things a little different than those brands, which makes them rather controversial. But VW is by no means a premium brand. 

_Quote »_Furthermore, what about the grease on my seats that their service techs left behind? Is it because I bought a 20k car? Shouldn’t they cover the seats before they go climbing around the interior? 
 There's nothing that can be said about that. The tech screwed up. It's not the first or last time the world of fixing cars that a tech will get grease on a customer's cars. Hopefully they fix it appropriately. I think that's all you should be asking for with regard to that error. I'm sure the tech wasn't purposely going after your car. 


_Quote »_Why haven’t I brought it to another dealer yet? Because Susan, the manager or the customer service department of Volkswagen of America spoke to the service manager of Fred Beans and they would like to give it another shot. After this I will no longer bring it there for ANY service!
 I hope it works out for you. The good thing for people who live in this area is that there are a number of fairly local dealers to try out.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

ill just chime in and say, its ridiculous to think a car this cheap wont have some squeaks and rattles. its just in the quality of materials used and the manufacturing processes for a cheap car, yes, we drive cheap cars. i would be pissed if it was a 70,000 dollar audi or something, but not a bottom of the line entry level vw. come on, get serious. you are expecting way too much. 
also, you are complaining about sunroof whistling, thats actually pretty common if you just think about what it is and how its put into a car.
i guarantee that if every person on here that owns a jetta or rabbit turns off their stereo, heater/ac, puts up the windows and just drives...each and every one of us will be hearing rattles, squeaks, and clunks. its a car, thats what they do whether you like it or not, get over it.
also, yeah, the brakes do squeak. thats a known problem, it should be covered by warranty. mine were replaced (rotors and pads), but i dont think they ever adjusted or compensated for what was actually causing the problem, they just threw the new ones on there from what i could tell.


_Modified by travis3265 at 4:56 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

It's the blower motor under the dash were the glove box is (Please read carefully before you "chime in" . 
Anyways, The service manager that took a ride with me even said that the problem is coming from the blower motor, not the sunroof. Instead of cleaning the pollen filter they should have done something with the blower motor b/c she said that they have been experiencing problems with the blower motors in 07' jetta's.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

nothing against you, but if you have an annoying buzzing in your brand new car......no matter how cheap it is, while its under warranty you should be able to get it fixed with out hassle.
I've had cheaper cars than this as a teenager and even after accidents / blatant abuse I still didn't have noises.. I'm talking about Fords and Chevys.
Since then I've had Nissans and Toyotas.. $35k and $25k.......moderatley priced vehicles. None with noises.
I buy my first NEW VW....17K. I have noises....
That's not normal and its perfectly normal to be aggravated about that. Its also normal to expect the problem to be fixed promptly.
I love my rabbit, and so far its been mechanically good to me......but I've only got 9K miles on it and I can tell the noises are going to get worse........
Hopefully it'll stay reasonable.
My service manager told me there's a surprising amount of hard plastic in our ceilngs......he also said they are surprised they're not getting a lot more complaints. That should tell you something.

I still love my car....


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

THANK YOU!


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Platinumwolf)*

I abuse mine, race mine, throw it around and drive carelessly over potholes and I've yet to hear a squeak, rattle, whistle, clang, clink, clunk, thud or grind. I've taken my front suspenion apart and put it back together and taken half of my dash apart and back together again. No noises. My tires are crap, though...
Bottom line... The dealer needs to FIX YOUR CAR. Forget all of these people who tell you to live with it. I'm not giving you any solutions here, of course, but I'm telling you that even though I abuse it, I am completely happy with my car and you should be, too. We did buy the same product, after all.


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (thumper87)*

THANK YOU! 
I plan on taking the headliner apart this weekend, to see what's bouncing around in my sunroof shade, I just can't take it anymore!







The other day i was looking up through the shade vent and I can see one of the vents plactic clips is broken off, i bet thats what is causeing the rattle noise. 
We shall see.....


----------



## That Dude (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (Platinumwolf)*

Def go to another dealer. I went to 3 or 4 crappy ones over the years until I found the one I go to now. It sux, but like you said it is a new car. Go to someone that's actually competent, and that cares about the product. I bought my Rabbit from a dealer 20 minutes away instead of the one that's so close I could walk to it.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_. I have dealt with Garnet (not on the service side, just purchase and parts) and they were also good. 

Hahaha I used to work at Garnet.


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (vw93to85)*

JAJA...I work at a dealer ship as a tech.(not VW related)..And we hate Noises to!!! especialy hard to figure out where the f*** it comes from..some times its the comunication between customer,service advisor(service manager) and client....When I get a noise job...I all ways ask for a test drive WITH client...they can always pin point where,how and when the NOISE is caused....better than the service advisor...sometimes they don't want to waste their time on noises (the advisors)...I would go back and ask for a test drive with the tech. thats gonna work on your car!!!GOOD LUCK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (elveloz69)*

I hear what your saying. I've actually canceled twice with the dealer because they wanted a tech to ride with me, but I would go 2 days without a noise and then the very next day the car would start making the noise again. 
Anyone looking to buy a 2007 wolfsburg Jetta with 8700 miles, auto, Platinum Grey w/ Grey leatherette, tinted windows, and small lip spoiler?










_Modified by Platinumwolf at 6:24 AM 2-19-2008_


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_
Hahaha I used to work at Garnet.

then you should know what a crappy dealership they are. GARNET VW IS BY *FAR *THE WORST DEALERSHIP IN CHESTER COUNTY
This is based on trying to buy countless parts there ( and Im not talking about buying a set of wheels they already have in stock, I mean actually having them look at Etka and find a part number), even giving them part numbers and still getting the wrong part, and their entire attitude is poor. It is no wonder they go through parts people 3 or 4 times a year.
FYI: YBH VW- The nicest, most professional and knowledgeable people I have ever dealt with. I wish I had bought my car there and they were closer to me. It is actually a night and day differance between the tards at Garnet and Ybh.
I am not associated to YBH I just know from ALOT of personal expierience that YBH VW/Audi will treat you better than Garnet VW/Ford
ps: i hate garnet, i hate them i hate them i hate them they are all actually retarded i think. They never did anything horrible to me, they just behave like a sh*tty philly used car lot. NOT professional at all.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (rado_speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rado_speed* »_
then you should know what a crappy dealership they are. GARNET VW IS BY *FAR *THE WORST DEALERSHIP IN CHESTER COUNTY
This is based on trying to buy countless parts there ( and Im not talking about buying a set of wheels they already have in stock, I mean actually having them look at Etka and find a part number), even giving them part numbers and still getting the wrong part, and their entire attitude is poor. It is no wonder they go through parts people 3 or 4 times a year.
FYI: YBH VW- The nicest, most professional and knowledgeable people I have ever dealt with. I wish I had bought my car there and they were closer to me. It is actually a night and day differance between the tards at Garnet and Ybh.
I am not associated to YBH I just know from ALOT of personal expierience that YBH VW/Audi will treat you better than Garnet VW/Ford
ps: i hate garnet, i hate them i hate them i hate them they are all actually retarded i think. They never did anything horrible to me, they just behave like a sh*tty philly used car lot. NOT professional at all.

 I disagree with this assessment completely. I have had a great service and buying experience at Fred Beans, but the parts experience is AWFUL. They wouldn't even sell me an oil filter for my corrado! I have never had a problem getting any corrado parts from Garnet. I just bought roof strips from them a couple months ago without any problems. I'm finding that if a dealer can find corrado parts, they are pretty decent.


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (6cylVWguy)*

like I said that "assesment" came from multiple parts purchases. If is somthing like roof strips, or anything else that is obvious as hell on etka what the part is a customer is referring to I think a 2 year old could find it. Or an oil filter. But when it comes to nuts and bolts of a specific pitch and special nuts they cant tell up from down. This past time the guy had to have me tell him 3 times that I needed the bolt that holds the ball joint into the steering knuckle. Show up and there are 3 bolts sitting there, which I could tell were to hold the ball joint onto the control arm. Then he decided to argue with me that he ordered what I told him to. 
And thats only the most recent time I bought parts from my local VW dealer. 
And the only parts I need to get from a dealer are for my corrado.


_Modified by rado_speed at 10:42 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

Should have had someone proof read your letter.
FWIW new brakes can squeal. Look it up once. 
Good luck.


----------



## Trainerbaldo (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

I had the same problem with the whistling coming from the dashboard on the passenger side.
This noise happened around 1,500 and 2,500 RPMs
There is a TSB out for this problem, stating that this noise is coming from the Oil Pump straining. I was told that this has been happening alot to the new Jettas.
They placed TWO magnets in the oil pan to help improve oil flow and the sound has now dissapeared!! I have no idea what the magnets do but they work.. Mention this to the dealer!!


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Trainerbaldo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_Should have had someone proof read your letter.
FWIW new brakes can squeal. *Look it up once.* 
Good luck.

Its a known recall that the brakes on the Rabbit can wear out in a few thousand miles. They squeak very badly as the pads and rotors turn to nothing within the first year. Mine were replaced under warranty as well as many others on this forum. Go look that up once. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*

you sure there not something rattling around in your head? sounds like somethings loose with all this anger.


----------



## Frapples (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (KEEPitSIMPLE)*

Sounds like someone needs to find a girlfriend.

Page2ownagebiznatchesrofllollmaogfysuckit!



_Modified by Frapples at 10:30 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

Wow... I would hate to be the guys trying to fix these "problems" you have with the car. Half of that stuff are well known issues with the car. If a few minor sounds are enough to have you sell the car then the issues you have extend further than the car.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
Its a known recall that the brakes on the Rabbit can wear out in a few thousand miles. They squeak very badly as the pads and rotors turn to nothing within the first year. Mine were replaced under warranty as well as many others on this forum. Go look that up once. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Many others huh? Wanna cookie?


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

Just wanted to give everyone an update on my car. I had an appointment set up to take the car back 2 weeks ago, but i bailed because the whistling noise mysteriously went away, so i didn't want to waste my time, gas, and money for a rental if the dealer was just going to take it for a day and tell me they can't duplicate the problem. Well sure enough this morning the F**king thing is whistling away








The suspension still sqeaks over bumps and rough roads and the trunk does not come up all the way on it's own. Like one of the other guys on the forum said, it might be because of the cold weather. 
On a lighter note, i decided to take matters into my own hands with the sunroof shade rattle. I pulled down the entire head liner and sunroof shade this weekend. As i was pulling the sunroof shade down a few specs of plastic fell out. So i though maybe that was the problem. So I put everything back together and took it for a ride. Well folks, that was the problem







I'm sooo glad it took 9 months of aggravation for me to take matters into my own hands and fix the simple problem instead of those retards at the dealer. 
The only thing left is that damn whistle when i have the heat on. Once that goes away I just might be able to enjoy my V-Dub!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (Platinumwolf)*

I would very much recommend trying another dealer. I used to work for an Audi dealer and I can't tell you how many times I got a car in my stall that was 4th or 5th time in and they had been complaining of an issue that I am able to find in about 5 minutes. While the previous times in, another tech didn't feel like doing the work. Especially something like pulling a headliner down. It is very possible the technician just didn't want to do that work because it doesn't pay well enough. Unfortunately that kind of thing happens. I saw it a lot at my own dealer and it is one of the down sides to having Flat Rate techs working on warranty work that doesn't pay ****.
However in the technicians defense. I had a customer come in one time. I went on a test drive with her 3 times. Finally on the third time we were driving down the highway and the smallest little buzz noise that lasted about a half a second happened. It came from somewhere deep inside her dashboard. Things like that just need to get worse. For the most part with rattles, squeaks, whistles, and any other intermittent noise. If you cannot replicate them in a fairly reliable fashion. You really can't do much about them.
I would say try another dealer. You just might get a tech that will take his/her time to get it done right.


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Platinumwolf* »_Here is the Letter I sent Volkswagen's headquaters in Michigan. 
Attention: Volkswagen Customer Care
I bought my 2007 Volkswagen Jetta in April of 07’ at Fred Beans Volkswagen of Devon 315 W. Lancaster Avenue Devon, PA 19333. After the first 2,000 miles I started experiencing some problems. 
3,000-mile service 
First annoying problem was the sunroof shade. It almost sounds like there is a little pebble or plastic washer bouncing around making a rattle noise and there is vibration coming from the console. Extremely irritating on long drives! So when I brought my Jetta in for her first oil change at 2700 miles, the service manager said the tech adjusted and lubricated the sunroof track and it fixed the problem. Wrong! When I picked up my car later that day, I was not even 5 minutes down the road when the sunroof started making the same noise. I also have a problem with Volkswagen’s loyalty to their customers. Is it that detrimental to the company’s budget to give a customer a loaner while their car is being serviced and checked for a possible manufacture defect? One would think not! Instead they charge you $25 a day to rent one. There were some other noise issues but the service tech blamed it on my hockey sticks in the back seat and the keys that were in my glove box. I don’t agree because I removed those items and still experience the same problems. Not a very good impression for Volkswagen on my first service check up. 
5,000-mile service 
From 2700 miles to about 4000 miles the sunroof continued to exasperate me to no end and I also recognized some more issues with the Jetta. Aside from the sunroof shade rattle I started experiencing a whistle noise coming from the passenger side of the dashboard, the brakes started squeaking, the suspension started making a strange creaking noise when I went over bumps, the trunk shocks do not work very well when I pop the trunk, and still some vibration from the console. So I bring the car in for service (01/28/2008) and the service manager takes a ride with me to identify the problems. Right off the bat she hears the whistling noise and thinks it might be the blower motor under the dash. As for the trunk, sunroof shade, suspension, and brakes she would compare it with another Jetta on the lot. In order for me to get to work I had to rent a car from the dealership because my office is too far for the shuttle to drop me off and pick me up. As I expressed before, I’m not happy about that, so to accommodate me, the dealer paid half of the cost, so I still had to pay $12.50 for the rental. 
I get a phone call from the service manager, she said that the technician cleaned out the pollen filter area of some leafs and debris and took my car on a 28 mile joy ride to determine that the noise had gone away. The service manager then stated that the whistle was gone and all of the other problems are “Normal” for the 2007 Volkswagen Jetta. Come on people, this is a brand new car! It should not have these imperfections. Had I known that before hand, I would have taken my business somewhere else and bought a car. 
I find it absolutely unacceptable for a service manager to just ******* off not once but twice for a rattle in the sunroof shade and tell me “ Oh, it’s normal.” To make things worse the service manager told me that in order to check the breaks for any abnormal wear (which should be included under warranty according to the warranty manual in the car) they wanted an additional $36 to have a tech check if there is a problem. I was informed that after they checked the car that it is “normal” for the breaks to squeak. I think that is absurd, it is a BRAND NEW CAR, brakes should not squeak! If they do then it should be fixed under warranty.
The final straw that led me to write this letter to explain my dissatisfaction with Volkswagen was after I picked my car. I drove 45 minutes to the dealership in rush hour traffic after work to get my car. I returned the rental car that I had to pay for picked up my Jetta. No sooner then 10 minutes into my ride home with my so-called problem free Jetta, I hear the same whistling noise. So I guess whatever they did, did not fix the problem. I waited till I got home to call the dealership just incase it would go away. Well, that wasn’t the case; it made the noise off and on several times throughout my journey home along with the sunroof rattling and suspension squeaking. To make matters worse, when I got into the car the next morning I noticed grease marks on both the driver and passenger seats. 
The very next day (1/29/2008) I called the service department and explained what was going on with the car, their response was “ you have to bring the car in and take a service tech with you so that they could identify the problem.” They also said they would clean the grease off the seats that their irresponsible service tech left behind. Only problem is, I still need a vehicle to get back and forth to work and I refuse to pay for another rental when these problems should have been fixed the first time around. 
Instead of wasting my time and gas, I thought that I would give Volkswagen a chance and see if the problem persists over the next day or so before I bring it back. Sure enough, I’m driving into work (1/31/08) and the whistle noise is loud and clear. I’m hesitant to call the service manager right now because I’m so angry. 
I am entirely fed up with Volkswagen’s service and odious logic to explain the problems with the car and since this is only the second service interval, I can only imagine what the 10,000 mile service will be like if I keep the car long enough! 
My question now is Volkswagen going do for me? 




My 2 cents 
So you brought your car in for service for a Rattle,Yet you had all kinds of crap in your car ,hockeys sticks and so forth. So being as smart as Your are ,You think you would have cleaned it out before dropping it off D-BAG
As for the 28 mile joyride,its a 2.5 weres the joy in that D-BAG
Maybe you should just drive your girls car D-bag
And **** trade it in D-BAG http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








Stop for me I 'm special ,I conplain D-BAG
Quick somebody close the door before any more tools get out D-BAG 

_Modified by fat tuna at 8:49 PM 2-26-2008_

_Modified by fat tuna at 8:49 PM 2-26-2008_


_Modified by fat tuna at 9:10 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Frapples (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (fat tuna)*


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (fat tuna)*








HAHHAHA








Seriouly man....GET A LIFE. Better yet; read your post again..hahahah you sound like a Retard! hahah


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_

Many others huh? Wanna cookie?

yes, many others huh. wow, thats was so creative and awesome. what are you trying to accomplish? 
you come in here acting like a brake guru know-it-all claiming the reason the brakes squeak are because they are new. great, nice try mcfly. educate yourself first. seriously, the brakes on the rabbits are known to fail in extremely low mile scenarios. what more can i say? im just trying to help.
ill take that cookie then whenever your moms done baking em. sounds delicious actually. do you have any milk cuz that would be great?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*

...and VWoA is fully aware of the issue with the brakes. I didnt even have to ask for them to be done. I got my car inspected they gave new pads and rotors under warranty. Plenty of other members on here have had theirs replaced at very low miles also under warranty because of the issue.


----------



## Trainerbaldo (Feb 22, 2008)

You really need to check the TSB about the whistling
My came from the passenger side dash board and it was the oil pump whistling since it was not getting enough oil.
Its worth a shot to mention it to the dealer. I go to Faulkner-Ciocca in Allentown where I purchased my car.. They have great service there.


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Trainerbaldo)*

I would be very surprised if the noise had something to do with the oil pump. 
Even when the service manager took a ride with me, she said it sounds like the blower motor since i only hear the sound when the heat is on. But it's definitely something to consider. 
I'm probably going to wait until the noise becomes consistent again before i take it to another dealer. 
Thanks for the advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Platinumwolf* »_







HAHHAHA








Seriouly man....GET A LIFE. Better yet; read your post again..hahahah you sound like a Retard! hahah 


Read your post toolbag,you have it backwards champ.Dont trash a dealer because your an *IDIOT*


_Modified by fat tuna at 1:03 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
yes, many others huh. wow, thats was so creative and awesome. what are you trying to accomplish? 
you come in here acting like a brake guru know-it-all claiming the reason the brakes squeak are because they are new. great, nice try mcfly. educate yourself first. seriously, the brakes on the rabbits are known to fail in extremely low mile scenarios. what more can i say? im just trying to help.
ill take that cookie then whenever your moms done baking em. sounds delicious actually. do you have any milk cuz that would be great?

I wasn't trying to be an ass, I just told him to look it up once. And then you jump all over me. LOL. I wasn't acting like a guru at all. I actually was trying to be friendly about it. Wow you seriously have issues.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
what are you trying to accomplish? 


Not much really, just annoyed at the way you bolded part of my response and jumped all over my back.. sheesh.


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Frapples)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frapples* »_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_
Not much really, just annoyed at the way you bolded part of my response and jumped all over my back.. sheesh.









wheres my cookie?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

I wrote a letter to my dealership. It was to the point, but not as condescending as the one in the OP and the owner of the dealership called me personally the next day and things are being taken care of as we "speak".


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
wheres my cookie?









Hang on while I crap one out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

The service manager at beans isn't a woman. i bought a car from there and the aux in wasn't working i spoke with the manager and its a big fat bald guy. the girl your talking about is a writer. i haven't had any problems at all they took care of the aux in and did the rear brakes for me. maybe you might want to try talking to the head service manager he seems to be real hands on.


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (KEEPitSIMPLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KEEPitSIMPLE* »_The service manager at beans isn't a woman. i bought a car from there and the aux in wasn't working i spoke with the manager and its a big fat bald guy. the girl your talking about is a writer. i haven't had any problems at all they took care of the aux in and did the rear brakes for me. maybe you might want to try talking to the head service manager he seems to be real hands on. 

th SM is a real Tool You guys should get along just fine D-BAG


----------



## ScubaVr6 (Sep 19, 2003)

hahaha yeah, you should take it to ybh


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (ScubaVr6)*

i say you should take it to smith in wilmington. i hear their service is top notch.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_So wait, instead of calling the customer care number at VWoA, you wrote them a letter? Don't you think you would get faster service if you made a call and they opened a file for your complaints immediately. I'm not sure I would rely on a letter to get to the correct people. 
I agree with some of the others, I think you are overreacting a bit. Actually more than a bit. I can see your frustration over the rattling, but let's be honest here, it seems like your car hasn't actually broken on you. It's all very minor stuff. And guess what, I also bought my car from Fred Beans and overall, they've been very good. Yes, I had a rattle or two or three and I don't even have a sunroof. And yes, it took a couple of tries for them to get it right and one of the rattles they never did fix properly. But to be honest, it's just not that annoying. And about the rental/loaner issue, why would VW care? RENTAL/LOANER CARS ARE A DEALER ONLY POLICY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to have Beans give me a loaner but guess what, I bought a VW, not an Audi! I didn't buy a lexus either. If you went to a toyota dealer with a corolla, do you think every dealer would give you a loaner car? I don't. You bought a 17-20k car, get over it. And I can tell you, if you are nice to those guys in the service department, they will take care of you. I needed the intake motor flap replaced on my car. They gave me a FREE passat loaner to drive around in for weeks because the part was back ordered. Which isn't to say I get this treatment all the time, but I have had it a number of times. I did start out paying the 25.00 rental and recently, they just started giving me rentals for the half off deal you got after what appears to be some bitching. 
I never understood why some people get so worked up over rattles. They suck and in some circumstances, they are annoying. Like others have said, go to another dealer if it bothers you that much. I have dealt with Garnet (not on the service side, just purchase and parts) and they were also good. 

My exact thoughts too. FYI the loaner policies are set forth by VW/Audi. VW/Audi actually owns all of the loaner vechiles. The dealership will not get compensated for the loaner unless there is a safety issue which you cannot drive the car. That is the only way you will get a loaner unless the dealership decides they want to be nice to you and eat a bunch of money that VW should actually be eating (I have no idea how this guy got a loaner for weeks for a motor flap-that advisor would be hung by managment at our dealership).
My other .02 cents you don't want to hear. Its a freaking car! Not a sycronized symphony orchestra. Its going to rattle, squeek, squeal. Metal and plastic expands and contracts, things vibrate, molecules move. You wanting your car bought back or selling it for rattles is absurd! Do you think $80,000 BMWs/Lexus/Audis do not have the same occuring problems? I do however appreciate your frustations and I'm not saying your feelings are completely unjustified (tech was probably lazy to just service the sunroof) but to me it seems you are over reacting.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
My other .02 cents you don't want to hear. Its a freaking car! Not a sycronized symphony orchestra. Its going to rattle, squeek, squeal. Metal and plastic expands and contracts, things vibrate, molecules move. You wanting your car bought back or selling it for rattles is absurd! Do you think $80,000 BMWs/Lexus/Audis do not have the same occuring problems? I do however appreciate your frustations and I'm not saying your feelings are completely unjustified (tech was probably lazy to just service the sunroof) but to me it seems you are over reacting.









After 6 weeks in the shop and 4 visits to the dealership my noise is now intermittent and if I press up on the headliner it actually stops... 
I'm darn happy that I can make it go away....even if its just for 15mins. Its worlds better to me.
The 3rd visit I was told the headliner would be replaced...that didn't happen.
Its been 3 weeks since the last visit when they removed a corner of my engine cover..........promised to replace it..... hasn't happened yet.
As for trading in the car.....whats the next best comparable new vehicle? A Toyota Scion or Honda fit? lol...no thanks.... well may be a civic...hehehe I love the 2.5... I don't think there's much out there that can match the value we got with this car. My opinion may change if I have any premature mechanical problems and I promise this'll be my last VW if that happens. 
Have to give the dealership a chance or 4







or 5

Oh yeah.and I got a free oil change (does that cover the 4 hours of travel to and from the dealership?) and a loaner free for 6 weeks.....I put thousands of miles on it. FREE, because Langan VW does that







I would be PO'd if I had to pay for 6 weeks of rentals
I empathize with the OP, because I've thought about trading it in too. Some people expect a new car to be problem free.















I'm guessing the brakes will be next


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (ScubaVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScubaVr6* »_hahaha yeah, you should take it to ybh

I'm going to take my car to ybh for my 10,000 miles service.


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Platinumwolf)*

No body likes headliners.....I hate them too!!!







I've heard that to replace the headliner VW's recomends removing a front door and front seats







! I would run away too!!


----------



## 03pa1.8 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (ScubaVr6)*

I hear that Gunther VW is the best.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *Platinumwolf* »_Here is the Letter I sent Volkswagen's headquaters in Michigan. 
Is it that detrimental to the company’s budget to give a customer a loaner while their car is being serviced and checked for a possible manufacture defect? One would think not! Instead they charge you $25 a day to rent one. There were some other noise issues but the service tech blamed it on my hockey sticks in the back seat and the keys that were in my glove box. I don’t agree because I removed those items and still experience the same problems. Not a very good impression for Volkswagen on my first service check up. 
*First off...IT IS STANDARD POLICY to charge for a loaner if your car is in the shop for routine maintenance or something of this nature. They don't dispense loaner cars like free candy. They only give loaner cars if your car is deemed inoperable. Secondly, clean out your car before you take it to the dealer. That's common courtesy to the techs.*
In order for me to get to work I had to rent a car from the dealership because my office is too far for the shuttle to drop me off and pick me up. As I expressed before, I’m not happy about that, so to accommodate me, the dealer paid half of the cost, so I still had to pay $12.50 for the rental. 
*I'm failing to see how your work being outside the shuttle zone is Beans' problem. Please enlighten me. You're complaining about a 12.50 rental fee? Did you have to dip into your weekly lunch money to pay for that loaner?*
I get a phone call from the service manager, she said that the technician cleaned out the pollen filter area of some leafs and debris and took my car on a 28 mile joy ride to determine that the noise had gone away. 
*I agree that 28 miles is a bit excessive but it's nothing to cry about. I had 4 brake boosters done at Beans and they accrued about 35 miles. Oh well.*
The service manager then stated that the whistle was gone and all of the other problems are “Normal” for the 2007 Volkswagen Jetta. Come on people, this is a brand new car! It should not have these imperfections. Had I known that before hand, I would have taken my business somewhere else and bought a car. 
*It's a VW. They're far from perfect.*

I find it absolutely unacceptable for a service manager to just ******* off not once but twice for a rattle in the sunroof shade and tell me “ Oh, it’s normal.” To make things worse the service manager told me that in order to check the breaks for any abnormal wear (which should be included under warranty according to the warranty manual in the car) they wanted an additional $36 to have a tech check if there is a problem. I was informed that after they checked the car that it is “normal” for the breaks to squeak. I think that is absurd, it is a BRAND NEW CAR, brakes should not squeak! If they do then it should be fixed under warranty.
*Here is a tip. Things like brakes & clutches are WEAR items. They're not WARRANTY items. They always have been and always will be. Accept it.*
The final straw that led me to write this letter to explain my dissatisfaction with Volkswagen was after I picked my car. I drove 45 minutes to the dealership in rush hour traffic after work to get my car. I returned the rental car that I had to pay for picked up my Jetta. No sooner then 10 minutes into my ride home with my so-called problem free Jetta, I hear the same whistling noise. So I guess whatever they did, did not fix the problem. I waited till I got home to call the dealership just incase it would go away. Well, that wasn’t the case; it made the noise off and on several times throughout my journey home along with the sunroof rattling and suspension squeaking. To make matters worse, when I got into the car the next morning I noticed grease marks on both the driver and passenger seats. 

I am entirely fed up with Volkswagen’s service and odious logic to explain the problems with the car and since this is only the second service interval, I can only imagine what the 10,000 mile service will be like if I keep the car long enough! 
*Just ditch it. You're clearly not cutout for owning a VW.*



Yeah, I'm bringing this back from the dead because you're dense. Fred Beans does top notch work. They've gone above and beyond what I would ever expect from a dealer. I've been to almost every dealer in the area (YBH, Beans, Garnet, Jim Wynn) and Beans has the best service out of all of them. I'm sorry to hear that you have a problem with them. I think the solution is for you to buy a honda, because you're not cutout to own a VW. All VW's have issues and while to a certain degree I agree with your argument, I really think that this is an issue with the car and not with the dealer. The dealer is trying to fix your problem and you're blaming them for what sounds like a design flaw. 
Stop over reacting and get a grip. If this is how you handle a minor situation like this,, I wonder what the rest of your life is like.

_Quote, originally posted by *fat tuna* »_

Read your post toolbag,you have it backwards champ.Dont trash a dealer because your an *IDIOT*



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

wtf is up with all the name calling http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (KEEPitSIMPLE)*

sorry that i have no read your whole post but i read some. This is were im at.
you dealer sucks a$$. No dought.
I have had a 2005 GLI jetta before my Audi and i must say the dealer i took it at was nothing but great.
I took it in for trunk shocks replacement, they did it.
I took it in for squiky brakes, they changed them.
I took it in cause the gauge clusted middle screen did not work, they fixed it in 2 days cause they did not have it in stock and gave me a rental for the day for free. 
Honestly go to another dealer. Thats your best bet. And call VWOA and leave that service department the worst posible review on the planet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Fred beans is 12th in the nation for service.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Beans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leia149 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Lemon law isn't as easy as it sounds. I work at a Chevy dealer. And trust me a car company will do anything rather then have a car labeled a lemon being right away it cuts the value of the car in half. But it also has to be a driveablity issue and/or safety related. Not for some rattles and whistles. But do what I did, Lay down a burnout out of the shop and past the showroom. 

I wanted to add a little because I researched this as well. Lemon Law details vary from state to state.
From what I gathered, you basically need a lawyer, you cannot represent yourself. The process WILL be drawn out for a year or more.
And they'll deny it if it isn't a serious functionality of the engine, or safety features.

I had an Acura RSX that had it's windshield re-set more at least 4 times, and still did not set right. I was sick of having my brand new car (Acura too....they're known for reliability) in the dealer. They did give me free loaners (TSX).
The best solution was a trade-in. That car was a pain in the ass, and probably would have given me even more problems as time went on, so I got out and bought my Rabbit.


----------



## 03pa1.8 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Why don't you keep your west coast opinion out of something you know nothing about. You don't know the owner and you don't know the dealer. Before you take sides, get all the info. I know both sides of the story so calm down. Don't trash a dealership because you think you know what you are talking about. It's people like you that are the direct reason I am out of the service gig. Make sure when you visit the east coast, you come to the service department at Beans and say hi to all the techs you are trashing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (03pa1.8)*









Yup This Thread


_Modified by fat tuna at 2:31 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## 99PazzatV6 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

Thanks for your post. I'm in the market for a new car and was considering a Jetta. I definitely won't be buying a Jetta now. I can't afford throwing the dice on reliability.


----------



## mrbill3322 (Feb 1, 2007)

Call the BBB. I did and then the dealer did his job. Now I do not go back. The car drives better now. Good Luck


----------



## Wardog (Apr 11, 2008)

I am also having problems with my 07 jetta. It has been in the shop 4 times in the past 2 1/2 weeks. When I turn left it makes a harmonic type noise, but only when I am above 1000rpms. The noise will come in and then slowly subside. After the engine is warm it isnt as loud. They have replaced two wheel barings, and now they are going to replace the magnets and seal in the oil pan assembly. This by the way is coming after I was told that this is a normal engine noise. There have been 2 service techs. 1 Service manager and now a rep. from VW is down today to take a look at it. 
In Florida the Lemon Law has its rules. The car must be in the shop 3 times with in a years time for the same problem, or in the shop for non-consecutive 30 days for the same problem. If your car quilifies then when you go to arbitration you must prove that the car is effected by one of the three 1) Drivability, 2) Value of the car, or 3) Safety of the car. All techs that look at the car must be by a VW Dealer. 
If the problem isnt fixed after this trip im not sure what direction I will go. Has anyone heard of this happening?


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (Wardog)*

wow is there just jetta's with this problem? i Have a 08 rabbit (that i paid 16k out the door for) and i havent had squeaks or whistleing or any problems. brakes are fine, no mechanical problems. 
my car is cheaper than your jetta and no problems. its called the luck of the draw. you drew the wrong jetta. But enjoy ur Vdub because i am enjoying mine


----------



## AudiTTQuattro225 (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

Just to let you know many of the employees at the dealer are enthusiasts and do see what people say about there place of work, also when VW calls you for a survey the dealer sees what is said and the scores you give.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (99PazzatV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99PazzatV6* »_Thanks for your post. I'm in the market for a new car and was considering a Jetta. I definitely won't be buying a Jetta now. I can't afford throwing the dice on reliability.

meh......you take a chance with everything in life. My VW's have never let me down in the last 15 years.
Enjoy your Altima, god knows Nissan's never been towards the top of reliability either.










_Modified by Mike Gordon at 10:08 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Wardog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wardog* »_I am also having problems with my 07 jetta. It has been in the shop 4 times in the past 2 1/2 weeks. When I turn left it makes a harmonic type noise, but only when I am above 1000rpms. The noise will come in and then slowly subside. After the engine is warm it isnt as loud. They have replaced two wheel barings, and now they are going to replace the magnets and seal in the oil pan assembly. This by the way is coming after I was told that this is a normal engine noise. There have been 2 service techs. 1 Service manager and now a rep. from VW is down today to take a look at it. 
.....
If the problem isnt fixed after this trip im not sure what direction I will go. Has anyone heard of this happening?

Wardog, I'm having this exact same issue. I suspect it's the same issue that affected several MKVs previously and was addressed by a technical bulletin. However, my dealer refuses to apply the TSB because my car's VIN falls outside of the vin range stated in the technical bulletin.
http://www.fuzzycats.com/docs/...n.pdf 
I'm going to do the TSB myself to see if it fixes my problem. I'll post my findings. I noticed that the transmission fluid listed in the technical bulletin has been replaced with a YET new formula. The new part # is G 070 726 A2.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd find another dealer, just the fact you have to pay for a loaner is a sign they are a disgrace to the badge they represent. I used to work for a dealer around here and we had a 98.6% customer referral rate. We made people schedule out 3 weeks for a loaner but even with 16 loaner vehicles on hand it is difficult to always have them available. when we didn't have loaners we put people in a budget rental car at no cost if they were scheduled for one or if it was a waranty fix. On the other hand there are 2 or 3 places near me I wouldn't even think of bringing my car. There are more bad VW dealers than good and thats pretty much the same on any euro car. I'd also look into finding a good indie shop. All the shop needs is ASE certified techs to do VW warranty claims


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Platinumwolf)*

I really think it's the dealer more than the car. My rabbit trannyy had to be replaced at 8K. Vw bucked up and waranteed it without batting an eye. The Dealership however returned the car with a god awfull humming noise. 2 days later I attempted to pick it up again and the check engine light was on. They told me that was because I had an aftermarket stereo. Went to a different VW dealer and they found a vacuum hose unplugged. problem fixed. 18k later i start hearing a clunk. the new vw dealer found that the one that changed the transmission used the wrong bolt in the motor mount and that it was not seating correctly. 1 car problem. a bunch of wasted time and frustration caused by the dealer. Just my experience. Also all cars have rattles and vibrations. If you want a perfect car buy a lexus is you want a fun and affordable car drive your VW. period.


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (9xnine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9xnine* »_I really think it's the dealer more than the car. My rabbit trannyy had to be replaced at 8K. Vw bucked up and waranteed it without batting an eye. The Dealership however returned the car with a god awfull humming noise. 2 days later I attempted to pick it up again and the check engine light was on. They told me that was because I had an aftermarket stereo. Went to a different VW dealer and they found a vacuum hose unplugged. problem fixed. 18k later i start hearing a clunk. the new vw dealer found that the one that changed the transmission used the wrong bolt in the motor mount and that it was not seating correctly. 1 car problem. a bunch of wasted time and frustration caused by the dealer. Just my experience. Also all cars have rattles and vibrations. If you want a perfect car buy a lexus is you want a fun and affordable car drive your VW. period. 

thats funny because its keeps coing back to this dealer, all this trash talk about this dealership,Yet it keeps coming back for service. Expalin that.there are many other Dealerships around.


----------



## Oaken007 (May 25, 2008)

Wow Platinum, I am so sorry about the issues you're having with the Beans dealership.
I am also appalled with the way people have responded to you on here. Sometimes on these forums, I feel like I'm in hell...
With that being said...
I COMPLETELY agree with you sending a letter. Especially after all your other efforts went completely ignored. Some people on here don't seem to understand that the way to get things done is simply to write a letter. Ahem, it does help to write the letter to *corporate*, folks. 
Anyway, I find it RIDICULOUS that you had to take apart your sunroof just to fix the problem... why didn't they do that in the first place? That's the first thing I would've done! 
I think you're being completely harrassed by other people on this forum about the CHOICES you have made to resolve your problems with this car that you love dearly. They are your choices, and I think you've handled everything okay. The dealership does not have to drive the car around all day, YOU DO! It should not matter the invoice price, but the quality of the car..... If you wanted a cheap crappy car, then you would have bought a Kia, Hyundai or Daewoo... If you wanted a quality car, then I think you made the right decision. While VW can definitely be compared with Mazda, Nissan's (that Versa is disgusting), Toyota's, Ford's (BLECH!!!!!111), and Chevy's, these are also relatively quality cars (besides the Fords [unless we're talking about trucks!]) and if you bought a Nissan Altima or a Toyota Camry, you would still have every right to bitch, moan, and complain. You are a paying customer. You have signed your life away to a large, large commitment and you deserve EXCELLENT customer service and EXCELLENT *service*. 
I understand that there will be problems with any car I buy, but for someone like me, who will be a first-time new car owner, I also expect perfection, Platinum, or something CLOSE to it!
Anyway, if I get flamed for this post, then oh well. I do hope you get your whistling issues resolved.


----------



## jsalzman (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Unhappy VW Owner....... (Oaken007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Previous* »_Wow Platinum, I am so sorry about the issues you're having with the Beans dealership.

Beans??? Not Fred Beans, is it?
I lived north of Philly for several years before moving back to my York, PA hometown. My impression of Fred Beans dealerships was low, at best. I knew people that got some good deals from them, but after the sale, "screw the customer, we got their money".
If I recall, Beans was a growing network of dealerships (like a weed). Reminds me of the Apple Auto Group in York. No service after the sale. Hurry up and pay it off soon so you come back to us and buy another one.


----------



## jdietric77 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (KEEPitSIMPLE)*

You are right... the car shouldn't be having those issues. You should send a letter and take advantage of any other opportunities that you have available to make your issues known to VWoA, Fred Beans, and anyone else.
I am having a similar problem over a different issue here in Pittsburgh. 
My wiper blade has been messed up since I bought the car and they can't seem to get it repaired. They claim that it is "just the way that VW makes them". 
They also sold me a car with some minor scratches in the hood (brand new car) and claimed that VW put them there in shipping (not the dealers problem) even though they were obviously put there by someone wiping the car with a rag that had some grit on it. It took them a month and two attempts to fix it. However the scratches are still there (but they are better). The dealer cleared that up with me by sending me a check for $500 even though it wasn't their fault. Thankfully wax covers them nicely. 
In the process of all of this other crap they scratched a wheel and are willing to repair it but I have had to bring it by three times already. 
The only upside to all of this (other than the $500) is that they give me a loaner Toyota.
Once I get this wheel fixed. I will never take it to this particular dealership again. They are just the worst.
My point in all of this is some service departments just suck. I know Fred Beans... they suck. Try Admore down rt. 30 (a little far I know). I always got good service from them when I lived around there, they gave me loaner cars, and they detail the car for you with each service.


_Modified by jdietric77 at 5:11 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (jdietric77)*

I have never replaced, nor seen any of these MKV brake pads that seem to disintegrate into thin air and wake the dead with their squeeling while doing so. This is pure fiction. In fact, I haven't replaced any MKV brakes at all yet, and not many people have. All brakes make noise to a degree, it is a fact of life.
Also, if you think that taking your 2.5 jetta on a long road test is a "joy ride" for the technician, you are very much mistaken.


----------

